# Seedman seeds



## Scot (Apr 23, 2017)

Has anybody order from here before I made a order haven't got a email or anything threw them it's been a week hope I don't get screwed...


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 24, 2017)

ooops.   Sometimes a good research is the right thing to do.  I have not heard of them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2017)

I have ordered from them multiple times with no issues.  They had a big 420 promo, so they could be behind a bit.  Have you not heard anything from them?  Does your account show the transaction?  Are you sure your order went through?  I had a problem with my credit union turning down the overseas payment once.


----------

